# Spearfishing 9/29/12



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We made it out yesterday with Scott, Mark, Chad(Toner). 
Alyssa bagged a nice AJ on our second dive. 
I've got some footage from the last couple weekends and I need to make a video so check back for it.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Fun day! Great job Alyssa !:thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice lookin AJ....

Sounds like a fun dive trip...Good Job!

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

:thumbup:She's beautiful! And so is that AJ!:whistling::whistling: O*D*W


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Millertime...is that a Glacierbay in your sig block photo? If so would love to talk to you about the boat.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

dobs said:


> Millertime...is that a Glacierbay in your sig block photo? If so would love to talk to you about the boat.


Yes it is. Check your PMs.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice! Beautiful Lady with a Nice fish.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Gags*

2 Gags from the trip. Anyone know how to rotate the pic?


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice trip, Puts a lot of meat in the cooler


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice gags Scott!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hawaii 50 said:


> Anyone know how to rotate the pic?


On your iphone, tap the picture in the camera roll and tap edit, that'll give you the option to rotate.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> On your iphone, tap the picture in the camera roll and tap edit, that'll give you the option to rotate.


When I pull it from the iphone to the computer it goes on the screen correctly. When I upload it to PFF it turns.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Use forum runner app on your phone, makes it real easy to upload pics.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Video has been created and is uploading right now, I'll post the link in the AM.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/spearfishing-video-9-29-12-a-133019/#post1022762


----------

